# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: اتصال به کامپیوتر از راه دور (از طریق اینترنت)

## mehdimdp

سلام
وقت همگی بخیر
آقا من میخوام از طریق اینترنت به کامپیوتر منزلمان که دارای اینترنت ADSL  می باشد از طریق REMOTE DESKTOP  وصل بشم.
لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید.
ضمنا مودم من dlink هستش و همچنین تنظیمات  dmzو Virtual Servers را انجام داده ام ولی به هیچ طریق نمی توانم از طریق اینترنت به کامپیوتر منزل کانکت بشوم.
باتشکر و سپاس فراوان

----------


## razeghi_loved

IP سیستم مورد نظر استاتیک هست؟
اگر نباشه نمی تونی
از برنامه های جانبی استفاده کن تو همین بخش کلی در موردش حرف زده شد

----------


## mehdimdp

بله ip استاتیک هستش
من میخوام بدون استفاده از هیچ نرم افزار جانبی دیگه این کار رو انجام بدم. فقط با remote desktop

----------


## hraeissi

> بله ip استاتیک هستش
> من میخوام بدون استفاده از هیچ نرم افزار جانبی دیگه این کار رو انجام بدم. فقط با remote desktop


بسته به نوع اینترنت و نوع اتصال به اینترنت  سیستم فوق دارد .
با داشتن تنها IP این امکان وجود نخواهد داشت عوامل دیگری هم وجود دارد

----------


## mehdimdp

لطفا به جای توضیحات اضافه راه حل ارائه بدید
تنظیماتی که باید روی مودم  Adsl انجام داد چه چیزهایی هستند؟
من خودم dmz host  و Virtual Servers را انجام داده ام ولی هنوز به نتیجه ای نرسیده ام .
لطفا به طور شفاف من را راهنمایی کنید.
باتشکر

----------


## newvadood

ip استاتیک روی خود کامپیوتر گذاشته اید یا روی راوتر adsl؟
تصور می کنم ip  را بر روی راوتر تنظیم کرده اید و کامپیوتر شما از طریق NAT به اینترنت وصل می شود. در این صورت باید روی راوتر adsl تنظیمات انجام دهید که ترافیک ورودی را به pc شما forward کند.

----------


## hraeissi

> لطفا به جای توضیحات اضافه راه حل ارائه بدید
> تنظیماتی که باید روی مودم  Adsl انجام داد چه چیزهایی هستند؟
> من خودم dmz host  و Virtual Servers را انجام داده ام ولی هنوز به نتیجه ای نرسیده ام .
> لطفا به طور شفاف من را راهنمایی کنید.
> باتشکر


متاسفانه چون توضیحات من با مطالب اضافه همراه خواهد بود از پاسخ دادن خودداری می کنم 

موفق باشید

----------


## sam_lenon

با سلام

دوست عزیز برای انجام عملیات ریموت دسکتاپ شما به یک آی پی VAlid نیاز داری و این درست همون مشکل شماست چون آی پی که مودم ما از ISP می گیره یک INAVALID آی پی است.
اما من فکر کنم شما اگر بتونید یک اتصال *** به کامپیوتر مورد نظر بزنید بتونید به اون دستگاه ریموت کنید ، فکر کنم اینجوری بشه.

----------


## shervin_agh67

پورت 3389 رو از روتر به سیستمت فوروارد کن تا وصل بشی. فکر کنم طریقه  فروارد کردنم بلد باشی. هموم virtual servere که خودت گفتی . اگه جواب نداد  فایروالتو خاموش کن.

----------

